# Gauges in metal



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm new to this forum, and i would like to know what you guys think of gauges. Bad, good, anything. Let me know, because i'm curious. 

Yes?

No?


----------



## 5656130 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's just a way to express yourself so i don't have a problem with it.


----------



## RandoozleXxX (Jun 21, 2011)

Body Modifications are cool with me!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 21, 2011)

You mean ear gauges like this?






If so, I think they look terrible.. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 21, 2011)

Its not something I would get for myself, but Im not bothered if other people do it. I just hate when people get them to look cooler as opposed to using it as an outlet to express themselves. I also hate when some people think that its the only way to be "metal". Different strokes for different folks.....


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> You mean ear gauges like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i mean like Phil Bozeman of Whitechapel gauges. Those are weak.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> No, i mean like Phil Bozeman of Whitechapel gauges. Those are weak.



I only used that photo because it's small and was the first one I saw when google searched.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lh3ofmRMQL1qcu2s8o1_500.jpg

These. I think are sick.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

I think my avatar speaks for itself.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't like them. Other people do and that's fine, but it looks as though there ears are about to fall apart, and I'm quite squeamish about that sort of thing.

(I do realise that my reaction to these things are a selling point for some of the people that get them, so I guess it's just one of those things that some people get and others don't. )


----------



## -42- (Jun 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who read the title and thought "goddammit not another string gauge thread..."


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

-42- said:


> Am I the only one who read the title and thought "goddammit not another string gauge thread..."



I lol'd.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jun 21, 2011)

First, they are not gauges. Gauges are measures of the jewelry. They are stretched earlobes. It annoys the fuck out of me when people call them gauges.

I like them. I recently started stretching my ears. I'm at a 10 gauge right now in both lobes. I will be stopping at 3/4". I also want about 22 other piercings. haha


----------



## AySay (Jun 21, 2011)

It has less to do with "metal" and more with what you look like IMO. Not everyone pull off the look. I see some people with them and think "cool", but there are a lot of people on which they look ridiculous.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it looks ridiculous.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

Well i mainly said metal because that is where you see a majority of the people who have their ears stretched to ridiculous levels, in a metal community. Hence this post. 

Imo, they are really just a fad, something that will eventually die out.


----------



## timbaline (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it looks ridiculous, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 21, 2011)

I am personally not a fan of stretching. I dont think anybody can pull it off. I think that a lot of these kids who have been doing this as a trend are really going to regret it later. You can pretty much forget ever having a professional job (obviously there are some exceptions). For the most part anybody in the hiring position would choose the guy without crazy huge stretched out ear lobes even if they were better qualified.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I am personally not a fan of stretching. I dont think anybody can pull it off. I think that a lot of these kids who have been doing this as a trend are really going to regret it later. You can pretty much forget ever having a professional job (obviously there are some exceptions). For the most part anybody in the hiring position would choose the guy without crazy huge stretched out ear lobes even if they were better qualified.



That's what i'm saying. The only place that would probably hire is Guitar Center. That's just a main one that comes to mind.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 21, 2011)

What I've always wanted to know is what they will do when they're 60+ years old and have these massive saggy earlobes?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 21, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> What I've always wanted to know is what they will do when they're 60+ years old and have these massive saggy earlobes?



Show their grandchildren how "hip" they were.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 21, 2011)

A friend of mine has them. i'm always tempted to put a masterlock on them, to be honest.

but really, as long as its what you want, more power to you.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 21, 2011)

I_ love_ them up to 10mm, at which point I immediately detest them  But, as with anything, if you like it, do it.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 21, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Well i mainly said metal because that is where you see a majority of the people who have their ears stretched to ridiculous levels, in a metal community.


And that's exactly where I hardly ever seen any, but heard a lot of people making fun of them. Maybe that's just the situation here in Germany, but here 90% of stretched earlobes which exceed the level Stealth7 posted are worn by hardcore/scene kids. You'll get a lot of flak for them in the local metal scene, unless you're in one of the 579 generic metalcore bands around... yeah, we got a bunch of intolerant assholes around here. I really don't care. If you like them, fine. I wouldn't care if those 





became fashion. Unless it's my girl wearing them, in which case I would most likely go mad


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it looks good on very few people, looks awesome on the WC frontman.

Personally I prefer the small ones up too 1cm.

Your avatar is awesome though.


----------



## Sephael (Jun 21, 2011)

On some people they look great, but when taken too far I think they tend to look they want someone to be able to put a penis through their ear.


----------



## projectjetfire (Jun 21, 2011)

^^^^

Super lol right there!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 21, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> First, they are not gauges. Gauges are measures of the jewelry. They are stretched earlobes. It annoys the fuck out of me when people call them gauges.



They're used to measure wire, not jewelry. 
Still annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Sephael (Jun 21, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> They're used to measure wire, not jewelry.
> Still annoys the hell out of me.


...and needles, catheters, thickness of metal or plastic sheets, shotgun sizes, rail ways, sewing....


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## failshredder (Jun 21, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Well i mainly said metal because that is where you see a majority of the people who have their ears stretched to ridiculous levels, in a metal community. Hence this post.


No, you see it in the -core community.



> Imo, they are really just a fad, something that will eventually die out.



I sure hope so, because they look terrible. Also, on the first page of search results for "gauges" in this forum: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...-here-stretch-your-ears.html?highlight=gauges


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont mind people with them, some people can pull it off and others look stupid.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 21, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> First, they are not gauges. Gauges are measures of the jewelry. They are stretched earlobes. It annoys the fuck out of me when people call them gauges.
> 
> I like them. I recently started stretching my ears. I'm at a 10 gauge right now in both lobes. I will be stopping at 3/4". I also want about 22 other piercings. haha



This.




Stealth7 said:


> What I've always wanted to know is what they will do when they're 60+ years old and have these massive saggy earlobes?



I imagine for those who don't treat it as just a following of fashion, they'll probably be the same as people in other cultures which have done similar things for hundreds of years.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 21, 2011)

.10-.59 for my 7 string


----------



## avenger (Jun 21, 2011)

Some are alright, but huge ones are nasty. Also women shouldn't wear them IMO.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 21, 2011)

leandroab said:


> .10-.59 for my 7 string



I was waiting for this.


----------

